# What do you think about ProSpec



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 706Z that I am thinking about throwing some 20lb Berkley ProSpec on. What do you guys think about that for catching king?


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Nobody? Am I better with 20lb hi-vis ande


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The # test is more important than what kind of line really. Just use whatever monofilament that you like. 20# is the absolute maximum that I will use for kingfish, and that is if i am throwing mullet, hardtails or spanish as bait. When throwing cigar minnows and LY's, I use 15# test.


----------

